# New ikea propergater



## Aron_Dip (30 May 2016)

New in at ikea. These look great and if your into growing new moss/plants these might be for you.

















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piete (30 May 2016)

Not Available online in Germany as yet and not in my local IKEA, ill get one once its available. Lots of time on my hands 

MfG Peter


----------



## rebel (31 May 2016)

Wow looks great!


----------



## Piete (31 May 2016)

Ive found one will proberly be picking it up Wednesday (if its not already gone)price for the VÄXER Propogator - Set 15 plant pots + Lighting  is €85.00 Length 55cm Width 35cm Hight 38cm. The other version is called  the KRYDDA / VÄXER Propogator - Set 15 plant pots + Lighting 1 Level €116.00 Length: 57 cm Width: 38 cm Hight: 49 cm


----------



## Piete (31 May 2016)

Additional information they both also come in 8 plant pot versions @ €65.00 / €85.00 in Germany


----------



## rebel (31 May 2016)

Bit expensive IMHO. In Australia, we tend to use a $10 green house and if needed $10 lights but Ikea version looks nicer though.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/saxon-mini-green-house-with-seed-tray_p2960182
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2x-12V-3...768746?hash=item43ec9185aa:g:-uMAAOSwSzdXBoCK


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 May 2016)

Like it...next time I visit IKEA I'll take a look

P.S.
It's so much more than just an ordinary propagator...
http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_GB/ikea-collections/indoor-gardening/


----------



## rebel (31 May 2016)

It's like a Apple branded propagator!


----------



## CooKieS (1 Jun 2016)

Me like that...going to ikea today!


----------

